# Stable Interior Doors



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in Denver, CO and am going to make new and replace all my interior doors (currently those flat, thin veneer hollow core ones from 1980's). The new doors will be painted white and range in size from 24" to 36". I originally thought poplar would be a great choice, but then read a few comments on people saying it warps too much, even on cabinet doors. Since interior doors are huge and will look and work aweful if warped, what species should I consider using? Soft Maple? Birch? Ash? Mix? For stiles and rails, I'll probably use the technique of laminating two 4/4's together. For the panels, I'll either use ply or joined 4/4 panels; I'm open for better alternatives if anyone has good reason for them. And so you know the design for component purposes, it's the 3rd from the top left on the interior door section of the following link:

Door Idea Gallery | Simpson Door


Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi DJ

Where are you in Denver ?

========



mtnmaniac said:


> I'm in Denver, CO and am going to make new and replace all my interior doors (currently those flat, thin veneer hollow core ones from 1980's). The new doors will be painted white and range in size from 24" to 36". I originally thought poplar would be a great choice, but then read a few comments on people saying it warps too much, even on cabinet doors. Since interior doors are huge and will look and work aweful if warped, what species should I consider using? Soft Maple? Birch? Ash? Mix? For stiles and rails, I'll probably use the technique of laminating two 4/4's together. For the panels, I'll either use ply or joined 4/4 panels; I'm open for better alternatives if anyone has good reason for them. And so you know the design for component purposes, it's the 3rd from the top left on the interior door section of the following link:
> 
> Door Idea Gallery | Simpson Door
> 
> ...


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd say pretty much central.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi thanks for the feed back

I would say I'm say pretty much south west Den.

====



mtnmaniac said:


> I'd say pretty much central.


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol, sorry for vague answer. Being careful with internet. Who knows who else is lurking...and I like the tools I've come up with so far to stay around for awhile.

Any experience on door wood species that works for around here?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi DJ

No big deal my dog loves fresh meat and me and Mr.Colt have deal, I load him and he puts out the slug..  if they get by the Alarm system...

========



mtnmaniac said:


> Lol, sorry for vague answer. Being careful with internet. Who knows who else is lurking...and I like the tools I've come up with so far to stay around for awhile.
> 
> Any experience on door wood species that works for around here?


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi DJ
> 
> No big deal my dog loves fresh meat and me and Mr.Colt have deal, I load him and he puts out the slug..  if they get by the Alarm system...
> 
> ========


How funny! Security systems are just like woodworking...more than one way to skin the cat... I worked my deal with Remmy...


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

If you're going to paint them, you could use 1/2-inch MDF for the panels. No worries about them warping. Any hardwood should be stable enough for the rails and stiles. Use a strong joint, such as mortise and tenon (or its close cousin, the floating tenon) to join the rails to the stiles. Don't make any tenon more than ten times wider than its thickness--make multiple tenons instead.


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

LexB said:


> If you're going to paint them, you could use 1/2-inch MDF for the panels. No worries about them warping. Any hardwood should be stable enough for the rails and stiles. Use a strong joint, such as mortise and tenon (or its close cousin, the floating tenon) to join the rails to the stiles. Don't make any tenon more than ten times wider than its thickness--make multiple tenons instead.


Thanks Lex!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi DJ
> 
> No big deal my dog loves fresh meat and me and Mr.Colt have deal, I load him and he puts out the slug..  if they get by the Alarm system...
> 
> ========


"I load him and he puts out the slug" 

Hey BJ.. Does that apply to the gun *and* the dog?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"I load him and he puts out the slug" 

Hey BJ.. Does that apply to the gun *and* the dog? 

No wonder I keep coming back ROTFL.

Hi mtnmaniac,

no worries.... I would trust BJ with my tin shed....

I agree with the mortise and tenon (or floating tenon) joints for rail and stiles that large.


----------

